# Solved: 6t04 adapter fail?



## rosh325 (Jan 30, 2003)

My girlfriend is on a new dell inspiron e1405 laptop running Vista Home Premium. The device manager shows an exclamation point next to "6t04 adapter" under Network Adapters. I did not recognize this device, nor did I find great information via google. Any suggestions? The internet seems to be working just fine.
Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I think this is a question for Dell Support, this is an IPv6 issue. It's really not hurting anything, and it appears a ton of people are having the same issue.

Here's something I found searching the net.

1) In control panel, open up system. properties.
2) Select the hardware tab, and then click Device Manager.
3) In device manager, click the view menu and select "Show hidden devices".
4) You'll find "Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface" listed under Network Adapters.
5) You can right click and disable it.

Then, right click on the 6to4 Adapter and disable it.

reboot.


----------



## rosh325 (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey John thanks for the quick and helpful reply. I followed your steps, and upon reboot, both disabled devices were still listed as disabled. If I re-enable them, I get the same error message. If it's not hurting anything then I guess I won't worry about it. Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They won't hurt anything disabled, this seems to be a rather common issue with Vista and some computers.


----------



## rosh325 (Jan 30, 2003)

not a problem. Thanks for the help as always!


----------

